
Curiosity Rover leaving 'Mars rat' behind | Fox News - tocomment
http://www.foxnews.com/science/2013/06/06/curiosity-rover-leaving-mars-rat-behind/
======
tocomment
NASA's PR just kills me. Would it really hurt them to simply take a second
picture from a different angle?

This is the kind of stuff that gets people interested in space exploration.

------
jack-r-abbit
> _The trek will cover about 5 miles of straight-line distance and will likely
> take about a year._

This is interesting to me. Does the rover just move really slow because it is
collecting data the whole way? or because the terrain is hard to navigate?

